# terracepackaging.com



## goldenchild (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.terracepackaging.com 
formally known as refiningchemicals.com seems to have taken their online store down indefinitely. A shame since they sold and delivered 5 gallon containers of nitric to individuals at a relatively good price. A representative there explained to me that they will not be offering online sales due to packaging testing for all of their products. She also explained that she didn't have an idea when they would be done. I think this thread may have actually put this all in motion 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=10821&hilit=refiningchemicals.com 
I also recall someone from refiningchemicals.com joining the forum and letting us know they were discontinuing the 1 gallon jugs until further testing was completed. It now seems they are testing everything. 

Anyway... does anyone know of a comparable source that will sell to an individual? Being able to order online is a plus as I never seem to be able to get responses when calling or emailing companies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geo (Mar 15, 2012)

you can try Brenntag.com they have warehouses nation wide.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey goldenchild.

How is it shut down, the link you posted goes right to them.

Have they turned down your order?


----------



## Geo (Mar 17, 2012)

open the website and click on "products" at the bottom of the page, it list the only chemicals sold to individuals.


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 17, 2012)

It takes about 90 seconds to get a Tax EIN from the Fed.

http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=102767,00.html

Not sure if that's all they need to sell to you, never bought from them, so if it's something else I apologize.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 17, 2012)

2 or 3 years ago, I drove to KC and directly bought 6 gallons of nitric at $16/gallon from Sandy. He said his main thing was to sell chemicals to hobbyists. I gave him our URL, told him about our needs, and he soon started selling chemicals to hobbyist refiners at a fair price. Someone recently mentioned that there was leakage in one of his nitric shipments. He's trying to solve this leaking problem, folks. He is bearing a lot of legal responsibility just selling this crap. Give him a chance.


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Mar 17, 2012)

You may try this link

http://www.abprospecting.com/

I found this from an old thread posted by a member


----------



## nickvc (Mar 18, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky as I have no problems getting chemicals but from what GSP has said it looks like this company is doing it's best and in honesty would you want a package leaking nitric left on your doorstep or in your home ? The potential costs for them could be horrific so perhaps a little patience is called for and any suggestions to help sort out their problems I'm sure would be well received.
For all the members who use them let's hope they can find a remedy soon so they can continue to supply the chemicals we all need and use.


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought two gallons of Muriatic Acid recently at Lowe's and forgot to take them out of the back of my car when I got home. I went to work the next day, got home, opened the back door and discovered that one jug had leaked.

I immediately dumped baking soda on it and watered it in, then sucked it back up with a shop vac. It didn't affect the metal much but has made the carpet and floor mat very ugly! The "fuzz" is gone.

I would hate to think how much worse it would look with nitric, let alone the fumes I would have experienced when I got back in the warm car at the end of the day.

I will carry a plastic tub with me the next time I plan to buy acid at Lowe's.


----------



## Geo (Mar 21, 2012)

i had the same thing happen with a jug from lowes. muriatic leaked in trunk and puddled in the spare tire well. it smelled horrible for weeks. i did the same with the baking soda and water. i went to the car wash and used their wash and vac to clean it better but it damaged the lock. the fumes melted a small plastic clip that holds a rod that works the latch.now i cant open the trunk with my key, but the trunk release beside the seat still works. :roll:


----------



## dtectr (Mar 22, 2012)

Sandy has always been professional and above-board. If we can support him in anyway we can, we should. 
I have done business with Terrace and Sandy and and he helped me when no one else would or could. If one of us caused him this trouble I'm sick. 
DOT is a bloated 800 pound gorilla but one with all the cards. And likely the one causing this headache - what can we do, within proper bounds?


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 6, 2012)

qst42know said:


> Hey goldenchild.
> 
> How is it shut down, the link you posted goes right to them.
> 
> Have they turned down your order?



I didn't mean to not reply here. I never got a notification that this topic had replies. I have no problem with terrancepackaging.com. In fact they were my favorite source supplying 5 gallon containers of nitric. It was a dream come true. I was merely stating that the online purchasing ability was gone because of their package testing and needed another source in the mean time. 

I had to resort to buying from chemical-supermarket.com. I got the 6x2.5L (almost 4 gallons) case from them at the price I was getting 5 gallons from TP. This site's phone systems went down and email got hacked after I placed my order. They also never let me know that the nitric was on back order before I placed the order. I'll try to avoid using them again if possible.

I also looked into http://alliancechemical.com. They deliver to individuals BUT... their prices are outrageous. 1 gallon of nitric is $120 before hazmat and shipping. I asked about the 15 gallon drum and they told me they need them for their local customers.

Next I'll try this site. http://www.sierrachemicalcompany.com/ They also sell to individuals. The 6x2.5L is competitive and they have a 14 gallon drum for $208 with a $400 drum deposit. Hopefully they ship these. They also have just about all the chemicals we use and then some.

Hopefully Sandy will be up and running again soon.


----------

